# My first bike for my 11 year old daughter. 1960's western flyer



## natoli4 (Jan 8, 2014)

my neighbor was letting this rot before my eyes so I purchased it for $75 bucks and threw in another $300-$400 and turning into a retro-modern cruiser. Aluminum wheels really help on the weight so my kid can get it up the hills around the neighborhood. 200+ hours and lots of paint work but it came out pretty nice for my first restoration/redo.


----------



## natoli4 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## natoli4 (Jan 8, 2014)

not sure why it'w upside down but you all get the idea


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

wow, nice job!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2014)

*Real nice*

I'm quite sure she is proud to ride it.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 8, 2014)

LOOKS GREAT! Wish my dad had been into old bikes! Nice job, pops!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

